# is there any receiver promotions out there for existing customers



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Just wondering if there is any dealers out there that would know if there is any promotions out there for dvr units for existing customers.
ie 942 or reg dvr units
thanks
clark


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I am not a dealer, but...

Log into your Dish online account and see what current promotions for you as a customer have.

They do give current customers some promotions at that location and can vary from customer to customer.


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

krazy k said:


> Just wondering if there is any dealers out there that would know if there is any promotions out there for dvr units for existing customers.
> ie 942 or reg dvr units
> thanks
> clark


Nope, better off cancelling account and resubbing if ya aint on contract. You get so much more at a bigger bargain. I do it every year. Dish could care less about existing customers. They want more new ones.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Deals for existing subs? This statement sounds like an oxymoron nowadays - especially with cell phone carriers.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

there are deals out there for exsisting subs, with dvr units and 1 year contracts
when the dealer replys i will post the findings


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

The "Dishin' It Up" promotion is for existing customers who want to add and/or upgrade their receivers. What they qualify for depends upon how long they have been a subscriber and which packages they get. The "best" customers can get a DVR and/or 811 for $99, a 522 or 625 for $149. The 942 is not an option today but may be later.


----------



## EricD (Aug 31, 2005)

Evil Capserian said:


> Nope, better off cancelling account and resubbing if ya aint on contract. You get so much more at a bigger bargain. I do it every year. Dish could care less about existing customers. They want more new ones.


Most "new customer" offers say you must have no DISH account for 6 months to qualify. How much negotiating do you have to do and how long do you cancel for?


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

EricD said:


> Most "new customer" offers say you must have no DISH account for 6 months to qualify. How much negotiating do you have to do and how long do you cancel for?


Well dish doesnt really allow the same customer to be a new customer. So I have to use my sister, brother, cousin, uncle, mother, wife, husband, you know family members. Its unfortunate I have to do this, but dish wants new customers more than it wants to retain old ones.


----------

